# Need Help Once Again



## general369 (Aug 24, 2005)

Hello,
Okay first of all I am not sure if this is in the right forum or not and if it is not, please let me know where I should go.
Secondly, I know you guys are big on building computers instead of purchasing, but I have to be honest I don't think I can do that, no let me re-phrase I KNOW I am not computer smart enough to do that 
I purchased an HP p6624Y, 23" monitor and a HP Deskjet 3000 printer, it was a Cyber Monday bundle package for a total of $650.00 I was looking at a Gateway FX6840-03e or FX6840-15e, they run around $1099. The HP has the following:
4.1 Windows Experience Index
Processor: AMD Athlon II x4 635 Processor 2.90 GHZ
Memory Ram: 8.00 GB
64 Bit Operating System
Display Adapters ATI Radeon HD4200
Monitor HP x23 LED Series Wide LCD Monitor

Let me know if you need any additional info.
Here is my question, of the HP for the money is this a good deal?
I purchased this and was told for the money it was a GREAT buy, however I am a lover of Gateway computers. I currently have a Gateway and have owned it for at least 10 years LOL. I know, I know it's ancient, but this thing will not die. I have faced the fact that I need to get with the times and get updated. I am even still using XP. So should I return the HP and save up to get the Gateway FX or is the HP comparable price wise? I want to do video and audio editing. Any help, opinions, comments are greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## general369 (Aug 24, 2005)

Also, I forgot to add something.
The other day I was on the New HP and received this msg:
Warning, using 100% of at least one CPU
At first I thought it was a computer error, but I received it again and realized it is coming from the Norton that was free for 6 months.
Is this something I should be concerned with?
Thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Remove Norton using the Norton Removal Tool.

http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN&ln=en_US

What antivirus are you using?


EDIT:

About the initial question, the HP doesn't seem to be a bad deal.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Ditto ^
Get rid of anything and everything associated with Norton/Symantec!
MS Security Essentials is free and works very well.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Sunbelt Vipre has been excellent for me and my customers. anything other than Norton / Symantec!!

I too like Gateway better than HP or dell or any other for that matter / gateway is not soooooooo much into the prioetary motherboards / cases / connectors and power supplies as compared to the other OEM built boxes.

thats my two cents / I am sure any of those systems will serve your needs just fine.


----------



## general369 (Aug 24, 2005)

As usual you all are AWESOME. Thanks for all who post.
Okay let's see, first of all, I agree about Norton (I hate it), but it came with the PC for free for 6 months and I installed until I could get an anti-virus program. I currently use Webroot Anti-Virus with Spy Sweeper and also have Super Anti Spyware on my old gateway XP. Another Cyber Monday special was Webroot which I purchased and just received this week, I had not installed it yet because I was not sure if I was going to keep the computer, but I think I am going to keep. All in all it really does not seem to bad for the money, however I just hate all the bloatware that came with. Anyway, Tyree mentioned MS Security Essentials, where would I get that? Also, I received an email from Webroot that I could upgrade the AntiVirus with Spy Sweeper with their version of Webroot Security for just $20.00, does anyone have any thoughts on Webroot? I have not had a chance yet, but I will go check out that "Sunbelt Vipre" as well. One last thing, my old Gateway has the Creative SoundBlaster audio sound card and I just love that thing, the HP computer has a Realtek audio sound card, I am not so impressed with it, can anyone suggest a good sound card and how do I go about upgrading? I mean well upgrading my old sound card was easy, I just plugged it into the slot. I am so behind the times, I know you all are laughing, that's okay 
I guess I need to take the new HP apart and look at it. For instance, would it be "PCI" sound card? What do I look for?
Thanks again, I really appreciate the help


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

IMHO, MSE is great. It is free, it works well, it is light weight and it works with Windows without any major issues.

http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

I, personally, use MSE as my AntiVirus, Windows Defender (built in), and I keep Malwarebyte's Anti Malware (MBAM Free) on hand for the occasional scan. I haven't had an infection yet. MSE seems to catch and quarantine malicious files without a hitch. I do a lot of data backup and recovery using my personal PC. Just last night I was copying files (had forgotten to run a scan first) and MSE caught 6 trojans as I was copying and prevented them from being copied to my system.

I have had no issues with it to date.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

MS Security Essentials: http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/
Most apps like Webroot, spy sweeper and most other "Fix it all" apps are pretty much useless and often do more harm/damage than they do good.
A decent MS Security Essentials-CCleaner-Malwarebytes are all I use and all I install on my retail units.


----------

